# Hi



## mikarcher (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, just registered and paid up as a full member to make use of the POI as I am planning a little motorbike trip up to Scotland with the other half this summer and really wanted to give wild camping a try, but wasn't sure of good places.

anyway thought I'd say hello, while I figure out how to download the POI.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Justjack (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome.  If you have any problems with the POI, there are plenty of people who can help on the site.    :welcome::goodluck:


----------



## freelander (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi and:welcome: to wild camping. I'm sure you'll find a lot of useful information on this site


----------



## Robmac (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site. :have fun:


----------



## scampa (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

I don't think that all the POI's will be of use to you if you're touring on a motorbike, as they're mostly suited to motorhomes and campervans, and I guess you'll be using a tent?   Still, you can view them all in Google-Earth and ask any questions on here to find any that might be suitable.

Here's a link to several threads that give advice on downloading the POI's....

POI file Help and Support


----------



## raonaid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Cool Far North site*

We live on the north coast about 6 miles from Melvich, there is a nice spot down on the dunes of Strathy beach , it has a cool solar log cabin toilet block and wee room with a kitchen sink for bad weather. The beach is amazing with some caves would be a good spot.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 6, 2012)

raonaid said:


> We live on the north coast about 6 miles from Melvich, there is a nice spot down on the dunes of Strathy beach , it has a cool solar log cabin toilet block and wee room with a kitchen sink for bad weather. The beach is amazing with some caves would be a good spot.



This spot is in the POI Downloads


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 21, 2012)

*Halladale Inn*

We stayed at Strathy Bay. Where the bothy cabin is last night. What a fantastic spot. We decided to eat out yesterday and because we are out of season, have ha a hard time finding a place that was open. I can highly recommend the Halladale Inn Wich is open all year around except for Xmas day and I think boxing day. The owners (Ian & Marilyn) were very warm and friendly. The Halladale Inn in  Melvich a few miles outside of Strathy on the A836. N58.54992 W-3.91233


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 21, 2012)

raonaid said:


> We live on the north coast about 6 miles from Melvich, there is a nice spot down on the dunes of Strathy beach , it has a cool solar log cabin toilet block and wee room with a kitchen sink for bad weather. The beach is amazing with some caves would be a good spot.



A better spot you could not pick. We had a house just up from Strathy beach at the cross roads and enjoyed every minute.
The turn off for the beach is at Strathy East a few hundred yards B4 Strathy bridge if comming from Melvich direction.


----------

